# Kayak fishing excursion



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

In October I will be going on a 2 day fishing excursion through the back bays of the lower Laguna Madre near S. Padre Island. These areas are not accessible by boat.

What do I need to remember to bring on trip? Obvious things like sunscreen, bug spray I know. Need suggestions by many to make sure I have thought of all needed items. Will be staying 1 night in the elements. 

Thanks.


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

MREs, flair gun, signaling devices, flashlight (waterproof) extra batteries, rain slicker, extra dry clothes, GPS handheld.


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Waterproof jacket for sure. If a front blows through it can get nasty in a hurry.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Plenty of water, gator aid, baby power, toilet paper.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sounds fun. Where were you planning on setting up your camp?


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*kayak trip!!*

Since your doing a kayak trip, weight and space will be a issue. I would recommend for a full two day trip, 12 or so bottles of water or a mix of water and gatoraid. Think essentials first "food, water, shelter". So plenty of water, 3-4 MRE's (you wont need a fire to cook if you get the full MRE kit, which should include water activated heating bag. A few power or energy bars for between meal energy snacking, small bic lighter ( forget rubbing sticks or water proof matches , space blanket (smaller and lighter than the standard blue tarp and can be used for protection from elements or laid out on ground as needed for a clean sleeping area. A good knife and flashlight or head lamp/light (which are smaller and lighter) bug spray and of course don't forget your rod and reel and favorite lures/bait. If you have a gps unit or can borrow one, bring it, and your cell phone. If you need help a phone call and gps reading is all you should need. I have done hunting trips like this and this is pretty much what I have brought. Don't see a fishing trip as being much different. Last but not least , change of cloths, bar of soap and some toilet paper. Have fun and rip a lip!!


----------

